# Recommendations for acupuncture in Glasgow/Paisley area



## Caroline1975 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi I've recently had my first icsi cycle which failed, has anyone used acupuncture in their treatment , looking for recommendations for acupuncture in Glasgow area. thanks


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Caroline1975- on my first IVF cycle I had acupuncture throughout it and feel it helped relax me etc, although it is costly!  I went to Ruth Chappell who is based in Park circus- Glasgow, she is lovely and I would recommend her.  Sadly it ended in a miscarriage for me at 9 weeks, I have recently had a FET which ended in a bfn and I didn't have any acupuncture!

Good luck x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Caroline I've had acupuncture throughout all my ivfs and in my pregnancy and I went to Eleanor Davies at the acupuncture clinic in the west end. She is zita west affiliated and has literally worked miracles with me. Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

I would also recommend going to Ruth Chappell. xx


----------



## WeeJacs (Feb 22, 2015)

I would recommend Eleanor Davies too I'm currently seeing her 

Jac x


----------



## Caroline1975 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies girls, I am hoping to start a new cycle at Nuffield possibly October.  Trying to get funds together. I had my neg result on 3July, my period has not shown this month. I am 10 days late, I done  a test  which was neg!!!  Is this normal after a failed cycle ??


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Caroline,  sorry to hear you had a BFN.  My situation was pretty similar with a bfn on the 30th June, my period arrived on the 6th August! Was back in between for bloods etc and all looked OK, I had Prostap for down reg and they think it just mucked things up. I must admit that it almost drove me crazy but my clinic wasn't overly concerned. Hope this helps x


----------

